# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare >  Pallati X

## Besim_B

Ti

Pse ankohesh qe te rreh burri
Ktheja dhe ti pellemben njehere
Mos kujto se bota fillon e mbaron te burri tend
Ktheja
Ndoshta ve mend...


*********
Kur iken ti
Ketu s'ka jete
dhe ndjej merzi
Per njeqind vjet

Shekull kalon
Derisa vjen ti
Po ke dashuron
Kete s'e di

Iken dhe vjen
Me nazet e tua
Iken dhe me gjen
Me te dashuruar....



Cigare pas cigaresh pi...

Dua nje kenge une te filloj
Nga brenga a malli s'di sesi
Se zerin tend me s'e degjoj
Cigare pas cigaresh pi

Por notat shume po me mundojne
Ishe e vetmja dashuri
ti dhe ato nuk me degjojne
Cigare pas cigaresh pi

Humbas i teri ne kitare
Ne dhome i mbytur ne vetmi
kafja me ftohet ne filxhan
Cigaresh pas cigaresh pi

----------


## Brari

Mir se erdhe Besim !


Urime  per Poezite e bukura !

----------


## dikeafajtore

Bukur Beso!

----------


## malli

jepi vllai

----------


## Besim_B

Sa larg

Shkelim lule, presim peme
Dhe nuk dime se ku po veme
Shesim droge, shesim femije
Dhe askush nuk do tia dije
Per nje fjale vritemi kot
Nuk besojme qe ka nje Zot
.........................................
Oh, sa larg me duket paqja
Si, o Zot, s'na skuqet faqja?

----------


## Elna Durrësi

Ti

Pse ankohesh qe te rreh burri
Ktheja dhe ti pellemben njehere
Mos kujto se bota fillon e mbaron te burri tend
Ktheja
Ndoshta ve mend...

E bukur Besim..


Kujtoni vallë se dorë do ngrinte
Ta dinte se gruaja jetës i del zot vetë
Mospavarsia të bën të ndihesh jetime
Goditjet ledhatimeve u marrin vënd.

Ankohet mbase jo dhe aq nga dhimbja
Sesa nga pafuqia që ajo vetë ndien
Pëllëmba sigurisht mund të kthehet
Por, ja që jeta me të zgjidhje s'gjen.

----------


## Besim_B

Te urrej province deri ne mallkim
Se jeten po ma merr pak e nga pak
Nuk me le te lir' si zog ne fluturim
Por po me zvarrit, po me ndrydh, po me plak

Te urrej province deri ne mallkim
Se ketu nuk dashuroj dot
Ketu dhe nje fjale e vetme ne buze me ngrin
Ketu dhe ne vere ndjej te ftohte

Te urrej province deri ne mallkim
Se nje me minifund ne preher dot se mbaj
Si s'me le njehere ne qefin tim
Po cdo gje qe kam bere ma ke quajtur faj?

Te urrej province deri ne mallkim
Mes teje e meje nuk ka armepushim

----------


## Besim_B

Kalon tek lokali
Nuk me kthen as koken
Ato hapa ndali
Se me bere gropen

Dit' e net' te tera
Per ty kam menduar
Thuam' cfare te ebra
Ku te kam zemeruar?

Tani kalon prane
Ben sikur s'me njeh
Koken per matane
Dhe sikur s'me sheh

Prap do te vij pas
Ti prap me bej gropen
O un' do pelcas
O ti do kthesh koken...

 :perqeshje:

----------


## edspace

Shume poezi te bukura Besim. 

Me aq sa lexova mendoj se nuk do ta kesh problem fare te zesh vendin tend ne rethin e poeteve te tjere ne kete forum. 

Suksese.

----------


## Besim_B

Ju falenderoj qe me pritet mire.

Besoja

----------


## ^VJOSA^

veri nice...po presin cdo ndodh ,,o ti do pelcasesh o ajo do kthej koken ,,, :buzeqeshje:  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Besim_B

Kishim shoqe shume
Dikush ish e bukur, dikush simpatike
Pas tyre vraponim
Kush s'ishte e bukur
Me su s'e shikonim
Nuk donim as shoqe t'i kishim
Eh...femije ishim

Per vajzen e bukur kishim deshire
Sot
Per gruan e mire...

----------


## Besim_B

Vazhdoj te vuaj kot
Per nje vajze lozonjare
Me te tjere qesh e lot
E un' po cmendem fare

Vazhdoj te vuaj kot
Per nje qe qesh e lot
E un's'mund ta puth dot
As sot, as mot...o Zot

----------


## MI CORAZON

> _Postuar më parë nga Besim_B_ 
> *Te urrej province deri ne mallkim
> Se jeten po ma merr pak e nga pak
> Nuk me le te lir' si zog ne fluturim
> Por po me zvarrit, po me ndrydh, po me plak
> 
> Te urrej province deri ne mallkim
> Se ketu nuk dashuroj dot
> Ketu dhe nje fjale e vetme ne buze me ngrin
> ...



         Kjo me pelqeu...........      :buzeqeshje:

----------


## shigjeta

Urime per poezit dhe mirese erdhet ne forum .

----------


## Besim_B

Sa here qe don te fleje
Kerkon doren time
Po i hedh dhe keto ne vargje, i them gruas
Le te mbeten kujtime

Te do shume, thote ajo
se ndryshe do kerkonte doren time
Ben shaka se e di fare mire
Krevati i vajzes eshte nga ana ime  :perqeshje:

----------


## Besim_B

Nje e rrahur ne publik
Dhe nje e puthur fshehur
Per ne paska vlere

Eh, more mik,
Te kunderten
S'e provuam asnjehere...

----------


## denku

Me pelqyen shume  Besim!
Mireserdhe!
Pershendetje!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## krispi

Ajo e provinces eshte shume e bukur!!
Bravo, po mos e prish doren, (s'eshte e thene qe te shkruash patjeter per ti bere qejfin forumit)

----------


## Besim_B

Mos me ler te ndihem i trishtuar
Kur largohesh nga une
Je nje enderr e sapofilluar
Je ajo qe dua me shume

Me ler nje fjale per neser
Nje fjale me pak dashuri
Mos me ler te ndjehem i vetem
Me thuaj qe do vish perseri

Me ler nje veshtrim dashurie
Pak paqe ne shpirt te trazuar
Pak naze, nje trill vajzerie
Dhe nese s'me ke dashuruar...

----------

